# Clipping switch? Mosfets as clipping diodes?



## Nightendday86 (Mar 19, 2022)

So I'm working on the Chela OD,how would I use mosfets as clippers? I want to wire a switch between the regular clipping (red LED) to mosfets for a different, softer attack/clipping.


----------



## Dan M (Mar 19, 2022)

@thesmokingman summed it up in post #4 here:  
Thread 'MOSFET body diode'
https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/mosfet-body-diode.9047/


----------



## Nightendday86 (Mar 19, 2022)

Dan M said:


> @thesmokingman summed it up in post #4 here:
> Thread 'MOSFET body diode'
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/mosfet-body-diode.9047/


I'm just wondering how I would include something like that? Would I use jumpers on the board and then wires to the switch?


----------



## Dan M (Mar 19, 2022)

Check out this write up:








						Coda Effects: Black Arts Toneworks Pharaoh Fuzz clone
					

Learn more about electric guitar related electronics: DIY guitar pedals, from fuzz faces to delays and reverb, cables and circuits theory




					www.coda-effects.com
				




There’s a section on how to add clipping diode options to a big muff board.  Similar idea to what you are trying to do.


----------



## jimilee (Mar 19, 2022)

This should get you where you need to be.



			http://beavisaudio.com/projects/fkr/images/MightierMouse.gif


----------



## spi (Mar 19, 2022)

__





						AMZ - Guitar Effects & diode clipping
					

How to use mosfet transistors and zener diodes for clipping in guitar fx pedals.




					www.muzique.com


----------



## Nightendday86 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Nightendday86 (Mar 20, 2022)

Nightendday86 said:


> View attachment 24251


Like this, could I have stock, and then 2 other options?


----------



## Dan M (Mar 21, 2022)

The links jimilee and I posted both do the same thing using slightly different wiring.  They give you two options depending on what you connect to the outside poles.  

You could get a third option if you use an on/off/on switch.  When OFF, you would have no clipping diodes.


----------

